# Specialized Turbo Levo impressions



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I got to ride it quite a bit in Moab on the Jeep trails. It is very good but still a work in progress.

Specialized Turbo Levo FSR electric MTB first ride review - Mtbr.com

There is no console. Just a couple buttons and 10 LEDs on the side.








Removing the battery is performed by removing a big allen bolt near the top of the battery. A little to easy to steal actually.








Climbing success rate is much improved since only technique is the limitation, not power. And one can try and try again.








Descending technical terrain is its forte. Dancing around and popping off stuff and playing with the trail is not.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Those look like some nasty jeep trails ;-)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Empty_Beer said:


> Those look like some nasty jeep trails ;-)


Amasa Back trail. Gnarly up and down!

Slickrock trail is very interesting but I think most people do it once in a lifetime because it is just so much dang work. On that Levo, I could see doing that thing once a week.

One of the things an e-bike can do is equalize out the ratios a bit. On the trails (or with riders) that are 90% work and 10% fun, one can hit 50/50 work-fun ratio.

fc


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

If you're gonna ride with a motor, why settle for 50% when you can have it all?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> If you're gonna ride with a motor, why settle for 50% when you can have it all?


 Because motorcycles are noisy and they smell bad......?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

"It's an e-bike. It's going to tear down those rocks!"


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

WoodlandHills said:


> Because motorcycles are noisy and they smell bad......?


So are mountain bikers. BFD.


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> If you're gonna ride with a motor, why settle for 50% when you can have it all?


So you can get some exercise while you're out riding, and the bike doesn't do all the work for you.

Hehe cuz that's how it works..

Fun Wheel Drive


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Friedom said:


> So you can get some exercise while you're out riding, and the bike doesn't do all the work for you.


Uhh...so why bother with a motor at all? Isn't that what we've all been doing just fine with real bikes forever?

And if you're gonna have a motor bike, why go with some overpriced, overweight, underpowered and underbuilt moped? Get something that's actually capable, not some ground-bound pig with all the punch of a blender.

If you think the 'bike does all the work' riding motos, you're sorely mistaken.


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> Uhh...so why bother with a motor at all? Isn't that what we've all been doing just fine with real bikes forever?
> 
> And if you're gonna have a motor bike, why go with some overpriced, overweight, underpowered and underbuilt moped? Get something that's actually capable, not some ground-bound pig with all the punch of a blender.
> 
> If you think the 'bike does all the work' riding motos, you're sorely mistaken.


Hehe. Sorry about that, I was batting for both teams while trolling with sarcasm. 
I ride dirtbikes and am always astounded at the recovery time needed after a day of riding. Just read an article about how it's been proven to be much more physically demanding than previously thought. 
I'm a little intrigued about the future of el. Bikes though.

Fun Wheel Drive


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I would have loved to have had a e bike on slick rock ,porcupine trail not as much well the first 3 mi


----------



## Friedom (Apr 5, 2016)

I think it has its place. Might extend your range and capabilities. Just like technology does anyways, a useful crutch. 

Fun Wheel Drive


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been riding with a Levo and it's fun










Just going out a ride as darkness is coming 

Kiwi Pete from the Singletrack


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

NZPeterG said:


> I have been riding with a Levo and it's fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it? I have one on order and would love to hear some owner impressions.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

JVG1967 said:


> How is it? I have one on order and would love to hear some owner impressions.


Hi it's the best Pedal Assist bike made so far.
The way the app works with the bike is great.

Have fun riding our one.

PS: It's our shop Demo Bike.
We have 6 in our shop for sale at this time and more coming in 2 weeks.












Kiwi Pete from the Singletrack


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

NZPeterG said:


> Hi it's the best Pedal Assist bike made so far.
> The way the app works with the bike is great.
> 
> Have fun riding our one.
> ...


Nice! Good to see shops are getting them in now. My shop has four bikes on order, two demo bikes and two for retail. The two retail bikes are a FS and a HT Comp 6Fattie. The HT Comp 6Fattie is mine and I can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

JVG1967 said:


> Nice! Good to see shops are getting them in now. My shop has four bikes on order, two demo bikes and two for retail. The two retail bikes are a FS and a HT Comp 6Fattie. The HT Comp 6Fattie is mine and I can't wait for it to come in.


Hi You will love it

Have Fun once it's in your hands


----------



## snrubel (Jan 27, 2011)

I posted this in another thread, but I think it's worth repeating:

I brought home two Levo Experts a couple weeks ago. My kids and I have never had as much fun riding bikes. These bikes are going to completely transform mountain biking for the better as soon as people get over their fears and prejudices. There is absolutely no evidence that pedal-assist bikes cause more trail damage than regular mountain bikes, so hopefully this particular angle will go away soon. These bikes are the same speed downhill and on the flats, but instead of 3 or 4 mph uphill you can go 7 or 8. Wow.

For reference, I am a 40+ guy with a real life, kids, job, etc., and I have raced and completed 75+ mile endurance races in the past, so I'm not new at this. I own a whole shop full of bikes. I have taken riding classes from professionals and I have broken bones and recovered and and all of that stuff.


I will tell you this in no uncertain terms: once you climb through a few tough climbs that used to make you dread the downhills you will be absolutely hooked on these bikes. Feel guilty if you like, but I don't. This is by far the most fun that I have had on a bike in my life and I am getting great exercise and having a good time and improving my bike handling skills. You absolutely owe it to yourself to go climb something on this bike.

Like has been said many times, this will not make you a faster rider. Your skills determine that. It will, however, let you enjoy climbing and work on technical skills -- both up and down -- in a way that you have never had a chance before.

The other thing you get to do is do long rides at Maffetone level HRs, if that's your kind of thing. Try that while living amongst hills.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have been legally handicapped for almost 10yr and now and my e bike lets me ride again its perfect on the trails and just like you said it fits the trail just right .


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

snrubel said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it's worth repeating:
> 
> I brought home two Levo Experts a couple weeks ago. My kids and I have never had as much fun riding bikes. These bikes are going to completely transform mountain biking for the better as soon as people get over their fears and prejudices. There is absolutely no evidence that pedal-assist bikes cause more trail damage than regular mountain bikes, so hopefully this particular angle will go away soon. These bikes are the same speed downhill and on the flats, but instead of 3 or 4 mph uphill you can go 7 or 8. Wow.
> 
> ...


Are those the $7,500 model? Did you get a discount on two?


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Just road one today in a parking lot, wow what a weird feeling, I will be back later to update after I rent one cause I now have to!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

snrubel said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it's worth repeating:
> 
> I brought home two Levo Experts a couple weeks ago. My kids and I have never had as much fun riding bikes. These bikes are going to completely transform mountain biking for the better as soon as people get over their fears and prejudices. There is absolutely no evidence that pedal-assist bikes cause more trail damage than regular mountain bikes, so hopefully this particular angle will go away soon. These bikes are the same speed downhill and on the flats, but instead of 3 or 4 mph uphill you can go 7 or 8. Wow.
> 
> ...


 Are they legal to ride on the trails in your area?


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

matuchi said:


> Are those the $7,500 model? Did you get a discount on two?


Since he's a bike shop owner i am sure he paid around $4k for a $7.5k retail bike.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

syl3 said:


> Since he's a bike shop owner i am sure he paid around $4k for a $7.5k retail bike.


Wow - that's a nice price drop!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It's closer to $1500 difference, but keep in mind the shop has to pay overhead, build the bike, and do a check up, not free. Clothing on the other hand often has a 100% mark up!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> If you're gonna ride with a motor, why settle for 50% when you can have it all?


I find it very interesting my moto friends I ride with have no bad ill towards my e-bike! In fact they ask to ride it and it's not even throttle controlled. They mostly all comment that it would find a place in their toy box, while a few others comment the same that a moto can't be beat, yet, for power and handling.

I think motos smell great, bean oil and race gas are the perfume where I ride! As far as noise I do prefer my motos to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

https://dirtmountainbike.com/news/s...specific-drivetrain-updated-guide-brakes.html


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Yo slaphead, I've ridden moto my whole life, blew out both knees riding and racing mx. even after the surgeries they are not the same and never will be. An e bike allows me to ride trails I couldn't without the assist. It's a new lease on life and I'm stoked. Now when my 6 year old says lets go ride bikes? I won't have to tell him I can't because my knees are hurting that day. I love riding moto, but you can't compare the two. Both sports offer a killer rush in their own way.


----------



## trlrdr (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes Slickrock could be a daily ride for me on mine its just that much fun


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i love the drive feeling up and down.!

http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?attachments/gopr4557-jpg.130443/


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

My friend just got one yesterday. He's gotten out of shape and bought this bike. Seemed like an impulse buy to me. So we went out last night for a ride. He let me try it out. It's like a "supercharger" for your legs. It is a fantastic bike. I like that it does just add power to your legs and won't tear up the trail because it has no throttle and responds to your leg input. Last night he went straight to the trail that starts out with a good climb. I couldn't make that climb right away. I wasn't even warmed up yet. That bike got him up there effortlessly. But I ride for fitness and I'll stick to 100% leg power.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the review Francis and Snrubel.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This review is still floating around huh. That Levo is still a very relevant bike even with all the new ones introduced.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally got to do a short ride on a Levo over the weekend. Buddy had rented one to try in Henry Coe and had some battery left so suggested I have a go. FWIW he had just done 26 Coe miles (and 4,400 feet) in eco mode and the batt was still at 30%.

Not sure of the exact model but it was FS and listed for $8,500.

Very nice bike. Felt like it had more power than advertised going uphill.

Way overpriced compared to my DIY Motobecane though.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I paid $4500 after a rebate from my credit card. I just have the comp version. I don't think the higher end models have enough difference to make up for the thousands of dollars. I do appreciate that the Levo is rugged and can handle my riding weight of 200 lbs with gear and 51 lb bike. That is a lot of weight and doing jumps and stuff the bike doesn't feel like it is going to snap in half or the motor is going to fall off or something.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is what i ride!!
the levo is the best ebike for real emtb feeling, now i ride a 30"wolftooth chainring and a EX1 kasette and miranda 152mm crank arms for a badass uphillflow!!


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi guys how do you find the extra weight for popping the front up compared to any other normal mtb? I have just come from a giant stance my first real mtb in 20 years and persevered with it for 12 months trying my hardest to keep up with the group but wasn't improving much at all fitness wise, I did love how light the bike felt to wheelie and bunny hop though and hope the levo turbo is nimble enough to wheelie and flick about too. I can't test ride one so I'm trying to get some buying confidence in reviews and info gathered.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

IMO, not enough power to wheelie better than a light FS bike. Not as "flickable", but eventually you'll descend as well as on the Stance.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

If I'm going to be on moto trails I would rather have one of these. It's still a "workout" to ride offroad even if it is different for a bicycle.


----------



## BootneyLee (Apr 25, 2017)

fos'l said:


> IMO, not enough power to wheelie better than a light FS bike. Not as "flickable", but eventually you'll descend as well as on the Stance.


@NIMROD23 - what fos'l said...

What you *can* do, however, is adjust the assist level just enough to keep up with your riding buddies. As long as you're riding regularly, drop the assist level just a little bit every month or so. Eventually you'll either be using minimal assist or be able to keep up on just on your Stance. That might take a few months, or it might take a year... All depends on you. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Great idea there unfortunately I sold the stance to make the transition to the levo a little lighter on the pocket but will get an anthem if I feel I will be able to keep up on one.
When riding in the group my heart raye hit 222 beats per minute on one climb and my legs and lungs were on fire on every ride while all the fit people tried to chat to me during climbs lol


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

N, hate to be hackneyed (actually, I love it), but Rome wasn't built in a day and neither is lung capacity. Keep at it, you'll get it. Tell us when you do.


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Im sure riding the levo will be such a reward I wont notice being so out of breath like before and before long it will all just start coming together for once and I can just enjoy the trails and let the lungs and legs develop over time!


----------



## BootneyLee (Apr 25, 2017)

NIMROD23 said:


> Great idea there unfortunately I sold the stance to make the transition to the levo a little lighter on the pocket but will get an anthem if I feel I will be able to keep up on one.
> When riding in the group my heart raye hit 222 beats per minute on one climb and my legs and lungs were on fire on every ride while all the fit people tried to chat to me during climbs lol


Holy smokes, 222 beats per minute? I'm surprised that you didn't black out! Been there, done that (black outs... it happens just like in the movies if you've never experienced it. Everything goes black from the outside in). This is going all the way back to my wrestling days back in high school & MMA more recently, LOL!

I believe that the typical max heart rate calculation for general training is 220 bpm minus your age (of course, I'm not a medical professional so check with your doctor first...) Here's a calculator I found:

http://www.active.com/fitness/calculators/heartrate

Find out what zones you want to be in and adjust the assist accordingly. Vary your rates (don't have to be in the highest zones all the time). Keep at it; as long as you're working eventually your fitness will improve and you'll keep up with your buddies without the assist!


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep 222 bpm was my peak as I tried to race up this hill as fast as I could to get it over with quicker but didn't black out, I have thrown up once though. The morning after some big rides the resting heart rate was still up around 70bpm which I hear isn't good either 🤕


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

222 bpm is impressive! You should really be cautious with that.

The Turbo Levo has a relatively short chainstay for an ebike so you should have good sensations. But of course the extra weight is present.


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

I certainly don't plan on pushing myself that hard again, if I naturally become a fitter rider it will be done through a long slow drawn out progression of activity lol.
Looking forward to getting my Levo soon


----------

